# xikar hygrometer calibration issues



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok so im having a really tough time calibrating the 2 xikar hygrometers i just purchased. I am doing the salt test calibration and have the 2 xikars and also one of my caliber III hygrometers in there with it. It has been sitting for about 48 hours and my caliber III is pegged at 75%. Every time i hit calibrate on the xikars the humidity will show 75% for about thirty seconds then both of them drop to 68-71%. No matter how many times i hit calibrate it does the same thing it will set to 75% then drop off seconds later. Any ideas whats going on here? i dont think i would get 2 bad hygrometers at once. Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

To recalibrate the Xikar you have to take the battery out and put it back in before you press the calibrate button. It is that way by design so you don't hit the button on accident and mess up your calibration.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

got it. I put the battery in it before i put it in the bag but apparently you cant wait that long to calibrate it or it wont set. Thanks John!!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

not quite. you just have to pull the battery and put it back in between calibrating it. Maybe you accidently hit the calibration button before it hit 75%


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I salt test my xikar retangle hygrometer by removing the battery, placing in plastic bag with salt. after 48hrs, I hit calibrate. It sets to 75%. I remove from the bag and put in the wineador. 
What are you using in your humidor for humidification? I use 65% beads! 

Just pull the battery, and redo the salt test. After 48hrs, just hit calibrate, once its set to 75%, remove it and put in your humidor. I was taught by this great forum not to worry so much about it. Xikar still has a +/- 2%. No hygrometer is going to be perfect. 
Good luck!


----------

